# Dankung 1842?



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Can I shoot 3/8 inch steel balls with looped 1842 Dankung tubular rubber? My Torque will be arriving Monday, and I ordered a bandset of looped 1842.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes - you can - I've just ordered some more 1842 as well for mine - promoted by you actually - and as mine just broke. In my opinion 1842 is at the top end of what I'd use on 3/8 - find that 1745 is a little overpowered even (but works very well pseudo tapered).

Even 1632 loops will shoot 3/8 OK for target.

2040 is huntable for smaller game.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Yes - you can - I've just ordered some more 1842 as well for mine - promoted by you actually - and as mine just broke. In my opinion 1842 is at the top end of what I'd use on 3/8 - find that 1745 is a little overpowered even (but works very well pseudo tapered).
> 
> Even 1632 loops will shoot 3/8 OK for target.
> 
> 2040 is huntable for smaller game.


What does pseudo tapered mean? Also, thank you for the info. The more you know 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

NattyShotz said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - you can - I've just ordered some more 1842 as well for mine - promoted by you actually - and as mine just broke. In my opinion 1842 is at the top end of what I'd use on 3/8 - find that 1745 is a little overpowered even (but works very well pseudo tapered).
> ...


Pseudo tapered bands look like singles with a fork-end loop that's 1/4 to 1/2 the bandset. They are a hybrid that gives most of the power of full loops but draw more like singles. They behave much like tapered flat bands. It is well worth a Google search. Great information has be posted here and other places.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - I tie mine so only 1/3 are looped with 2/3 single tubes. Definitely boosts the power.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

KawKan said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


Wow, I followed your suggestion and watched Nathan's video on how to make them. As far as I understand, you make a loop at the fork end without smaller diameter tubing than at the pouch end, correct?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry for sounding like a total noob. All of the different types of elastics, attachment methods, ammo types, etc. is a lot for a newbie to wrap their head around.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah. Its one section of tube - its just gets bound so that part of the band set is double with the rest single.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Yeah. Its one section of tube - its just gets bound so that part of the band set is double with the rest single.


Gotcha. If I made a pseudo tapered bandset, would it slip into the Torque's forks like looped tubes?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

NattyShotz said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Its one section of tube - its just gets bound so that part of the band set is double with the rest single.
> ...


LOL! Watch Nathan's video again!


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

KawKan said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


Haha, I missed the end! I only watched the constrictor knot method for tying the loop as I don't have the tools necessary to tie the loops using the other methods that Nathan teaches. Now I wish I would've ordered a 10ft roll of Dankung 1842 or Simple Shot's dipped latex tubing.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Speaking of which; how does Simple Shot's dipped latex tubing compare to Dankung's tubing as far as efficiency and durability?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - there was a recent post about that. Probably about the same.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Not to toot my own horn, but there is a lot of information on thin tubes, 2040 and 1842 at the link.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/

You may find this particular chart of interest. Note that 1842 has no advantage over 2040 until you pass the ~160 grain (.357 bullet) level, and 1842 has a heavier pull. Pseudo-tapers were equal length looped vs single sections. All bands were 7 inches pouch to frame. Full draw is 36 inches.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

htH - thats awesome - thanks. Been starting to figure that out...


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but there is a lot of information on thin tubes, 2040 and 1842 at the link.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/
> 
> ...


Thank you for the in depth ballistics chart. Really helpful 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

HtH - your data supports what I am finding actually. 1842 doubles - on the absolute top end for 9.5mm steel - and surprised how close the tapers come in actually (really enjoying shooting them at the moment)... there's definitely a sweet spot for amount of rubber to ammunition / draw length, and it always seems less than whats logical.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been preaching the "you don't need that much rubber" sermon for a long time. It's gratifying to see others arriving at the same conclusion.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for bringing this back up Henry. I understand it a lot better now than back when I first saw it. Gonna have to pull the tubes back out.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

KawKan said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


Henry's data prompted me to correct my statement re: "They are a hybrid that gives most of the power of full loops but draw more like singles." I should have said, Tapers and Pseudo tapers give your MORE power than full loops but draw more like singles. That's pretty clear in Henry's data, especially comparing the 36 inch draw columns.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah Henry's data is really interesting - they feel like they have a power stroke, a little like a compound bow, in the initial let off. Don't draw quite like singles - but way easier than doubles. I've been using them on my small full-power frames which they suit well, in that case 1745's.

Now if I could find a good source for pre-made pseudo tapers...


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

Somehow, I've ended up using 1842 looped with tabs and 1745 pseudo tapers on many frames. The slip loop pseudos are easy with some pawnshop long nose pliers, bobby pin, a loop of string and a 1/16" tube punch; as per the multitude of videos. I used the SS video fine, and had to make the large loop slip section extra long 1/2"+ to hold without sliding. I use leather tabs alot on dankung frames for OTT... I use nylon nuts/bolts thru the holes for the tabs or try 'chicago screws' [thanks Charles]... found I don't need more until .445 lead or big hex nuts, but I'm a small guy and shoot LOTS of marbles. You could always make a PFS and use single tubes OTT.

Be well...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well. Time for me to revisit the world of Pheudo tapers.


----------

